# Retro M16 Replica Build



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just finished this 603 M16 Retro Replica build
I really like how light they are and amazingly accurate. I still need to find a A1 port door for it


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

The mouse guns just keep breeding!!!!! Very nice one. I may have mentioned this before but the retro stuff is awesome! If you keep posting pics like those I may just be a real 'merican and get an A1 someday.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is the Mattel stamp?? 



Seriously, nice lookin build


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

No Mattel but it is stamped by Colt


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Good deal man. I am in the works and always checking the SubGun classifieds for a M16A1 just waiting to find a good registered complete lower. 

I am not worried about the Retro Look but great for you man. 

Looks real nice.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

What A EVIL LOOKING WEAPON. BE CAREFULL THEY WILL MAKE YOU EVIL ALSO.

On the lighter side, be carefull it gets in your blood. I could'nt stop with just one. Got 3 now.

Nik


----------

